# Must see-Ice Rescue!!!!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys..please visit this link and watch the segment titled "cold comfort"
It will show you the proper way to rescue yourself or another who has fallen through the ice!
Its a great and informative video!

http://outside.away.com/outside/features/200212/200212_popsicle_splash.html#


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

This is invaluable info. Anybody,no,everybody that ventures out onto the ice should watch these videos! I just hope I never need to use it!  Thanks Lewis!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Thanks!!!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Excellant video! Learned a lot here!!! Thanx Lewis good job.

Gene


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Lewis that guy's a nut case, but if it were'nt for guys like that alot of people wouldn't be around, he has done a tremendous service to people who are outdoors during the winter months for fishing hunting or skiing, I don't know if I could of done what he has but now know what to and what not to do, thanks for posting. "J"


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Very informative. Everyone who posts to this forum NEEDS to watch this. Let's make it mandatory! Thank you.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Very good info

flash---------------------out


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks A Lot


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have only ever ice fished once but have thought about giving it a real try this year. This video has been a great source of information. This served as a reinforcement of the danger involved in being on the ice. And it certainly taught me a great deal about increasing your odds of survival if you go in.

Thanks for the post.

Lastly, that guys is truly nuts! But as was mentioned he is doing a great service and probably has and will save many lives with this demonstration.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

"J" I agree something terribly wrong with the doc. I think he froze him self one too many times. But I guess it was for mankind. I wonder if the doc believes in shrinkages


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent information. Really makes me rethink what to do and what to wear on the ice. 

"If I am lucky, my arms will freeze to the ice before I become unconscious...and drown" sticks in my head.


----------



## eyewish (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you again, Lewis. That really is "must see" stuff. Last year was my first going out alone - Buckeye, Indian a few times (had been out with guides b4 on Erie). I had the picks but probably wouldn't have really known that "kick, swim up" was best strategy - definitely did not know about the initial shock period. When alone, I try to make sure there are one or more others within earshot and take all the other conventional precautions.

Good stuff. Worth a few minutes to check out.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Best Video Ive Seen! Good Info. Dont Forget Your Ice Picks


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

that was definately some good info .i am afraid the poor doctor has some issues


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

That was very good info


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Amazing! Incredible! 

I applaud the scientist's dedication to his field.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

A must see for some is a could care less to some others. That is a must see.
You might want to edit your post and tell what its about in the title so a passer by might be more likely to read it. You can learn CPR and how to keep people from choking to death on the internet and people still don't do it. I believe that video is just as important. I've had to use CPR 3 times and the Heimlich twice and wouldn't be supprised if I end up using this info before its all over. THANKS


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I ve tried to view the link and only get sound...what am i missing?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I got the same thing Jeff.I'm going to download windows media player 10 when I get time and see if that works.I'll let you know.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My system is using Media Player version 10 but I doubt that I was at version 10 when I viewed it the last time. However the problem is definitely in your system, probably the player. I hope you are able to resolve it because these are very good clips. I am not an ice fisherman but it taught me plenty about dealing with those situations.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Lewis-
Thanks for posting this. We usually have our buddy "HEAVY" walk out first with a rope around his waist...I'm sure he will find this informative!
-Boom


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

That guy is crazy! I really liked the video it has a lot of useful info in it! Thats is a good reason why I don't do a lot of ice fishin by my self. I also always have rope in case someting like that happens. Great video. Thanks!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

NEVER go alone! take 2 5 gal. buckets w/rope tied to each...they WILL float with a sealed lid!!!!! 5 bucs at ace hardware!! Sending HEAVY out first with arope is just plain cold!!!LOL!!<..glad i`m a smaller guy!!


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

On a bet back in college (for two cases of Labatt's Blue) I did a "polar bear swim" in the Portage Lakes in March (no ice, but water temp about 35 degrees). The hyperventilation is very real. You can't stop breathing fast enough and your heart feels like it's going to explode right out of your chest. Just like the Doc in the video said, you settle down after a minute and feel pretty normal. 

To be old and wise, you must first be yound and stupid.


----------

